

Hacker News: Is It Really Just a Marketer's Lottery? - gregmuender
https://www.whttl.com/content/2015/01/13/hacker-news-is-it-really-just-a-marketers-lottery/

======
scottmcdot
Regarding your "Theory 3: It’s Not An Entirely Efficient Design"

I usually go through a few pages of Hacker News and open anything that looks
interesting in a set of tabs.

If the article I've enjoyed reading happens to be of from a page of Hacker
News that I no longer have open, I probably won't look for it within HN just
so that I can upvote it.

It'd be nice if there was a Chrome Extention or something that would let me
upvote the HN article.

